# On Location: Audi R10 in The Hotel Lobby



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Imagine strolling through your hotel and seeing this. That's exactly what we found this last week in Spain while there to test the new Q5. Later that evening we also saw Mike Rockenfeller at dinner yards away. For the motorsport geek within, it made for a highly entertaining visit.
* Photo Gallery *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: On Location: Audi R10 in The Hotel Lobby ([email protected])*

Do you know if it's an old R10 race car-it's certianly not the LM winner-it's probably in Audi Museum Mobile in Inglostadt, and the lack of the ALMS/Le Mans leader lights is also a dead giveaway. It does seem to appear to have that goofy(but effective) rear wing thing on it, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: On Location: Audi R10 in The Hotel Lobby (chernaudi)*

I think Le Mans has used the leader lights since the R10's debut no? I know they maintain several display cars both here and in Europe and I'm sure that's what it is. The real car is also unwashed, sporting the dirt and oil form June.
Here's a picture of the real one at Museum Mobile last week.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: On Location: Audi R10 in The Hotel Lobby ([email protected])*

The ACO used the leader lights at the '07 Monza LMS round and the '07 24 Hours of Le Mans, then abandoned them until this year. They've been used in the LMS all season this year(IMSA started using them in '02).
So this is obviously a display car, as I know that Audi had a display car and two actual(ie, raced) R10s at the Mid Ohio ALMS promo-I have almost 50 photos to prove that fact(taken personally by me, of course).
Also, not to go off topic, Audi has added a new factory driver for the ALMS-the press release should be in your hands and on this site very soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: On Location: Audi R10 in The Hotel Lobby (chernaudi)*

Thanks. That reminds me I need to get that up on the front page. Back to work.


----------

